# Re:E/T yesterday



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

I am so glad that you have asked the question re: getting up straight after embryo transfer. I am currently on my two week wait (nightmare time) and my third IVF attempt and each time I have been told to get up straight away. I had wondered whether this was absolutely right as some Drs on internet seem to advise a lie down of at least 1/2 hour if not more. The other I will ask is whether it is right that we should be shown our embryos on a screen. In only one of my attempts have I been shown the embryos on screen, which I quite liked to see. Any way, well done for asking one of my questions! Look forward to seeing what the reply is!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Deborah,

In answer to your questions:

A lot of clinic do day 3 transfers when the egg collection is on a Friday. This is normal practice.

The cell growth of the embryos was perfectly normal.

It is good practice to rest for 1/2 an hour after transfer but some clinics do not agree with this.

A bleed will be the ultimate sign but you might get a negative pregnancy test before the blled actually happens.

Think positive and it might be!

Peter



deborah said:


> Hi Peter,
> Apologies in advance if my questions are daft but my brain has gone completely during the last few weeks!
> I had egg collection last Friday (25th) they collected 26 eggs. Monday 28th they put two back in. First question is it normal to wait this amount of time? 13 embies were made of which 2 were naff, two put back in and 9 frozen.
> The ones put back in were one was a 5 cell and one was a 6 six cell, is this the correct size of "growth" over 4 days? What is the norm?? Also they got me to get up off the couch immediately after E/T is this ok? I noticed that you told somebody on an earlier e-mail that you should lie down for 1/2 hour after. Finally,if not successfull will the only sign be to bleed?
> ...


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Nadine,

I recommend a short 1/2 hour rest after transfer.

It is good to show you your embryos and many clinics also provide a photo of your embryos.

Peter



nadinec said:


> I am so glad that you have asked the question re: getting up straight after embryo transfer. I am currently on my two week wait (nightmare time) and my third IVF attempt and each time I have been told to get up straight away. I had wondered whether this was absolutely right as some Drs on internet seem to advise a lie down of at least 1/2 hour if not more. The other I will ask is whether it is right that we should be shown our embryos on a screen. In only one of my attempts have I been shown the embryos on screen, which I quite liked to see. Any way, well done for asking one of my questions! Look forward to seeing what the reply is!


----------

